# Saucepan disaster - is caustic soda OK on stainless?



## Eric The Viking (27 Jan 2013)

My better half has just burned some veg+oil in one of her new Le Creuset stainless pans.

I know caustic will remove it, but is it likely to also damage the stainless steel? It's an aluminium laminate, but the aluminium layer is inside (ss-alu-ss ply: the alu isn't visible anywhere). I know it reacts with aluminium, but I think that's not an issue in this case. Neither of us wants to scrub at it if it's not necessary, in case we damage it further.

Plan "B" is oven cleaner, but I suspect that's caustic anyway. 

She's bereft: thoughts GREATLY appreciated!

E.


----------



## Gary Morris (27 Jan 2013)

I'd put some hot water and Fairy washing up liquid in and leave it a few hours. Caustic and oven cleaner sounds a little harsh. alternatively if it's not moving try a dishwasher tablet and hot water, but only if theres no aluminium showing.

Gary


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Jan 2013)

Variation on a theme (after Googling a bit):

1st pass: 1/2 bottle of white vinegar and bicarb (goodly heap) to about 1" depth of liquid - lots of fizzing, when that subsides, top up with water to depth. Simmer, covered, on the hob (with the fan going, as it's not a nice smell. Leave for a while, checking often and topping up the water. Can stir/work round with a wooden spoon.

2nd pass: drain, rinse, then bicarb and dishwasher powder in equal quantities, in water to similar depth as before. Simmer, working round the sides with a wooden spoon. A washing up brush is enough to lift pretty much everything at that point. There's really slight staining on the bottom still, but I'm not sure that wasn't there previously.

Definitely nicer than caustic, definitely works, definitely in her good books for a while 

Result!

E.


----------



## RogerBoyle (27 Jan 2013)

For any ("Ahem" future) mishaps (and yes I am Ducking) you could lemon juice instead of the vinegar bit os a nicer pong LOL


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Jan 2013)

Forget all of that, 1/2 cup of biological washing powder fill with warm water, leave over night, rinse, job done. Also works on stained teapots, sinks paintbrushes etc.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Jan 2013)

Oryxdesign":184tbhyx said:


> Forget all of that, 1/2 cup of biological washing powder fill with warm water, leave over night, rinse, job done. Also works on stained teapots, sinks paintbrushes etc.


Also duly noted, and the lemon juice (but a bit expensive for that job, possibly). thanks, chaps!


----------



## Harbo (27 Jan 2013)

I keep some of the old fashioned scouring pads - wire wool with some sort of powder detergent inside - for jobs like that.
Though Scotchbrite pads work well too.

We have some Crown Merton pans made from an aluminium stainless steel sandwich (al. on the outside).
Used virtually everyday and still going strong after nearly 50yrs!

Rod


----------



## tekno.mage (27 Jan 2013)

Oryxdesign":2gcseglu said:


> Forget all of that, 1/2 cup of biological washing powder fill with warm water, leave over night, rinse, job done. Also works on stained teapots, sinks paintbrushes etc.




Agreed - biological washing powder is great for pans you don't want to physically scrub - works on burned on scrambled egg too


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jan 2013)

Simmer with washing soda after the biological washing powder - that's what I do with my roasting pans when they are hanging. A bit gentler than caustic.


----------



## AndyT (27 Jan 2013)

"Barkeeper's friend" sprinkled on a damp nylon scourer will get the residual marks off. It's also good at turning neglected old steel rules into usable ones again.


----------



## nanscombe (27 Jan 2013)

Noting the use of lemon juice or vinegar set me thinking whether you could use Coca Cola.

A quick google found the Coca Cola Method on a page about How to Clean Burnt Food from a Saucepan.



> Steps to Remove the Burnt On Food:
> Fill the pan with Coca-Cola.
> Allow it to set in the pan for several hours, or until the food is loosened.
> Use a scraper to remove as much of the residue as possible, then clean with a plastic scrubber to scrub away the rest.
> Wash as usual.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2013)

Andy, what is "Barkeeper's Friend" when it's at home? I've never heard of it.
S


----------



## AndyT (27 Jan 2013)

Steve Maskery":1zhzwsxz said:


> Andy, what is "Barkeeper's Friend" when it's at home? I've never heard of it.
> S



It's a bit like Vim used to be. Sold for cleaning stainless steel. This picture is from Lakeland who say they don't have it at present but many supermarkets do.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2013)

Thank you. Never seen it but then I've never looked for it either.
S


----------



## stevep (27 Jan 2013)

Just for the record though, caustic soda is fine with stainless. Most industrial pipe work and vessels containing caustic is stainless.


----------



## Jake (27 Jan 2013)

Barkeeper's friend is a very bad idea on any sort of stainless steel where you care about the finish - it is very abrasive and will pineapple it up - I've been there on my Mercury range and it cost me many many hours getting it back to looking anything like acceptable (like dismantling it and re-polishing the whole front).

Probably good for sharpening (or the inside of a pan), though.


----------



## DrPhill (28 Jan 2013)

As an aside (and risking the credibility of the entire forum): Are the pans worth the price? I liked the look of them, but SWMBO baulked at the price and got some circulon ones. A poor choice (aethetically and practically), plus they have that non-stick stuff in them that I wanted to avoid. So, are the Le C worth the wonga?


----------



## Eric The Viking (28 Jan 2013)

Wonga was a Christmas present from her parents. the game was up for the originals after 29 years. It's a bit hard to tell, but I think the stainless ones are a better compromise than cast iron. the heat disty isn't as good, but it's not bad still, and they seem easier to look after (we have gas). I like the design - the second handles stay cool enough so as to not need gloves usually, and they pour far better than the originals. I'm no chef, but she's a very good cook, and she likes them.

E.


----------



## Jacob (28 Jan 2013)

stevep":q31j05zw said:


> Just for the record though, caustic soda is fine with stainless. Most industrial pipe work and vessels containing caustic is stainless.


Can be bad on very low quality stainless as it may contain bits n bobs which the caustic will dissolve. I know this from experience many years ago when somebody had the bright idea of removing the stains from the tea pots in the holiday camp kitchen where I worked. Lots of them sprang leaks.


----------



## Racers (28 Jan 2013)

Hi,

Dishwasher powder boiled is good.

We have some Cusinox pans that have a 25 year guarantee, we have had them for longer than that and they are still as good as new.
Its worth spending a little more and getting something that will last.

Pete


----------



## Harbo (28 Jan 2013)

I found a link to our pans:

http://www.vads.ac.uk/large.php?uid=62792

They were bought as an Engagement present in the 60's.

Also use some small cast iron Le Crueset for making sauces and large one for making casseroles etc. they are very heavy but great for slow cooking.

Rod


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Jan 2013)

I'm surprised the Circulon ones don't get the thumbs up. I have a set that is now 20 years old and most of them are still in excellent condition And yes, they do get used! The only one that I've ditched was the frying pan. After years of high-tem cooking they got to the stage where it oozed, so I ditched it when I moved. Mind you the replacement was £16 job from Aldi/Lidl and it is absolutely excellent!
I'd happily buy Circulon again.
S


----------



## whiskywill (28 Jan 2013)

Caustic soda will not affect stainless steel. It's use in breweries every day to clean out their stainless steeel pipework and brewing plant.


----------



## AndyT (28 Jan 2013)

Jake":30crx8cw said:


> Barkeeper's friend is a very bad idea on any sort of stainless steel where you care about the finish - it is very abrasive and will pineapple it up - I've been there on my Mercury range and it cost me many many hours getting it back to looking anything like acceptable (like dismantling it and re-polishing the whole front).
> 
> Probably good for sharpening (or the inside of a pan), though.



Good point. I should have said it's meant for steel with a 'brushed' finish, not a glossy polished one.


----------



## Gary Morris (28 Jan 2013)

I think the main point of not useing caustic soda would be, if it's not completly removed and someone ends up in hospital. There are safe ways to clean cookware. A bit like removing the guard on a circular saw bench, you may get away with it for a while, but you never know....

Gary


----------



## andersonec (28 Jan 2013)

Contact the manufacturers or a stainless steel expert. http://www.teknomek.co.uk/

Andy


----------



## DrPhill (28 Jan 2013)

Steve Maskery":1jqc946o said:


> I'm surprised the Circulon ones don't get the thumbs up. I have a set that is now 20 years old and most of them are still in excellent condition And yes, they do get used! The only one that I've ditched was the frying pan. After years of high-tem cooking they got to the stage where it oozed, so I ditched it when I moved. Mind you the replacement was £16 job from Aldi/Lidl and it is absolutely excellent!
> I'd happily buy Circulon again.
> S



The main problems are:
- The lids have a bulge: when you drain something using the lid, stuff gets stuck in the bulge. You can lose a good handfull of peas that way, and it is a pipper to clean the inside of the lid. When you wash the lid, you have to place it level to drain, or you get a puddle of water stored for future amusement.
- They have non-stick, which we did not want (obviously not Circulons fault, but the product description did not make it very clear - apparently)
- They are ugly and look cheap.


----------

